

Ask HN: Storing financial data securely in web apps? - sirwitti

How to store very sensitive data like credit card transactions sercurly in a simple web application?<p>Intuitively I'd store it on the users computer (IndexedDB, File Api?) because many users won't store their data on any web service.<p>Is there a better way I'm missing?
======
s2r2
I'm not sure about all security-related aspects of it, but concerning a
separation between application logic and data, unhosted[1] comes to mind.

[1] <http://www.unhosted.org>

~~~
sirwitti
thanks, that looks interesting!

